

Show HN: A simple Youtube downloader without ads - jrosenberg99
http://yt-downloader.herokuapp.com/

======
pmoriarty
I've been using clive [1], cclive [2], and youtube-dl [3] to download youtube
videos for many years.. none of these downloaded videos ever had ads.

[1] - [http://clive.sourceforge.net/](http://clive.sourceforge.net/)

[2] - [http://cclive.sourceforge.net/](http://cclive.sourceforge.net/)

[3] - [http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/](http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/)

